# Red around eye



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

I've noticed the skin around my rat's eye seems red. I noticed it awhile back, it looked like maybe a small scratch at first but i dont think it was, actually a scratch, i think it was just irritated but it seemed to start to fade but now I notice the skin around her eye is pinkish. I am having trouble posting pics but if I figure it out, I'll post some. It doesn't look terrible and it doesn't seem to bother her, but of course I'm a bit concerned but haven't found any info on it when I googled it. I use scent free carefresh as bedding and recycled paper pellets as littler. Any idea what it is and if it's something worth going to the vet for?


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

ok this isn't how it looks right now (I can't find my camera and that picture is on the ipad, and I'm not sure how to post that) but this is a pic I took awhile back..


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

oh..and it's not oozing or anything, just red. Right not it just red around the rim of the eye but a good bit into the skin too.


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

one more thing.... i realize the top pic it really just looks like a bit of porphyrin.. could that cause the skin all around the eye to be pinkish? it's not crusty or anything, like I said, no oozing, just discolored skin.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

It can stain the fur and skin around the eye. Take a wash cloth (baby one is best as they are so super soft) soak it in warm water, ring it out, and gently wash around your rat's eyes. It should remove the staining or redness around your rat's eyes. That is the best way to tell if it's porphyrin. However, if it doesn't go away it might be something you may have to take her to the vet for. Don't worry about that just yet though, one of my girls had the same thing and a good thorough face wash got rid of all the red.


----------

